# Some of my old Muscle Bikes



## RailRider

Mark II Murray Eliminators and the variations.


----------



## ratdaddy

ive got a couple of these on ebay right now


----------



## PCHiggin

Cool, That frame style was wild, even for the era. I had a new '67 or '68 F-1 Eliminator coaster,with the swept back frame. It had the cool fade paint and whitewalls. It didn't hold up too well, but I loved it. I haven't been able to find a nice one in a few years. 

Pat


----------

